# Avast ye maties, Blackbeard is here!



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have started my buildup of the Atlantis Blackbeard reissue. Blackbeard is primed, and some base coats on the base. More to come





































Amazing details on the figure especially the face for a smaller size kit


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The figure alone is really nice, but the base adds a lot to it. Looking good.

Sean


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Jim,

What kind of glue are you using on this? I read on one of the threads somewhere that the regular Testors tube glue doesn't work too well on the brown parts...could it be ABS plastic?

MMM


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Jim,
> 
> What kind of glue are you using on this? I read on one of the threads somewhere that the regular Testors tube glue doesn't work too well on the brown parts...could it be ABS plastic?
> 
> MMM


Its regular styrene . I am using Ambroid pro weld on it. Almost done the base. Will post some pics when it is done.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I couldn't resist ordering one as well. The base definitely helps sell it. Looking forward to working on mine when it arrives.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

the kit is 100% polystyrene, high impact plastic.

Pete


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Pete,

Is Diamond Distributers going to get the kits to re-solicit? Or are they cancelled for good?

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Base is finished*

I have the base all finished except for the nameplate. Just need to paint Blackbeard this weekend.
































































Primed Blackbeard on his deck


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a great looking kit and you are doing a great job on it. I loved pirates when I was a kid but didn't have any desire for a pirate model kit. This one might change my mind it looks so good.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Mine should show up today. Along with a few other goodies! :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

MEGA1 said:


> the kit is 100% polystyrene, high impact plastic.
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete!

Maybe they were not applying enough glue who described his issue.
I have not heard any others so it must be an isolated incident!
Btw....great kit!
I've got one waiting in the wings to be started!

MMM


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*"The sea was angry that day my friends"*

With Sandy almost here, and no work today and probably tomorrow, I have finished my Blackbeard. Thanks Atlantis for re releasing these kits from memory lane.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Wow Jim....that turned out nice!:thumbsup:

The base on this kit really looks fun! I can't wait to start mine but I have another project to finish first!

MMM


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Wow Jim....that turned out nice! ...


Huh??


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Frankie Boy said:


> Huh??


Does that mean you dont care for my build?


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Well, to be perfectly honest — and since we're all adults I don't see why we can't be — in a word, no.

The seams or joins do not appear to be well taken care. On Blackbeard's sword hand, and around the hilt, for instance, I can clearly see the the other half of the piece sticking up as a noticeable ridge.

I "don't get" your paint scheme on the overcoat. If it's supposed to be worn and/or dirty, the different shades and colours seem haphazard at best and don't appear to follow naturalistic wear patterns.

The detailing of the paint, particularly on the face, and again on the holster buckle and gold trim of his hat, are — I can't put it any other way — sloppy.

Just bein' honest.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Frankie Boy said:


> Well, to be perfectly honest — and since we're all adults I don't see why we can't be — in a word, no.
> 
> The seams or joins do not appear to be well taken care. On Blackbeard's sword hand, and around the hilt, for instance, I can clearly see the the other half of the piece sticking up as a noticeable ridge.
> 
> ...


Thats why I post, for reactions, good or bad. I guess the pictures arent real good. The coat is crimson, with just black wash on it. I didnt do any seam work on this. just wanted quick oob job.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I can't view the pictures.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I just ordered my BB kit from CultTVMan Steve. So after I finish the She Creature I will start on him. Then I'll put him on my shelf next to my Aurora built Black Beard.:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Neat. Is his right foot standing on the cleat?


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> ... I guess the pictures arent real good. ... I didnt do any seam work on this. just wanted quick oob job.


First, I can't comment on what degree the photography itself affected what we see posted.

And if it's not a typo, what is an "oob job"?

But I did learn something from your build, nonetheless. 
Someone else had mentioned building up the two "beardtails" that go from his chin to his left shoulder. Apparently, the builder thought it was necessary, but it wasn't clear to me why. 

But after seeing your build, I fully understand the previous builder's reason for wanting to do the build up. Seeing your model, with clearly no such similar build up of the "missing middles" of those two beardtails, gave me pause to consider how I would approach this problem. I have the kit, but have not even opened it yet, and probably won't for some time. And that will give me time to consider the problem.

So, there you have it.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Frankie Boy said:


> First, I can't comment on what degree the photography itself affected what we see posted.
> 
> And if it's not a typo, what is an "oob job"?


OOB means out of box. You can do whatever you wany to your kit. I wanted it to be quick and look decent for me to like . I accomplished that.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Model building will always be critique, in my years of service in the hobby industry the one thing that thumps the critique factor is the Fun factor! If any modeler had fun building a model that is what the hobby is all about:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

If someone takes the time to assemble and paint a kit and post pictures online, it's a fair assumption that he likes the finished product. Based on that assumption, I avoid negative comments unless the builder explicitly asks for them. Also, my builds aren't perfect, so I don't have much to say, anyway.

To put it another way: I don't want to burst anyone's balloon. It's just a model kit, done as a pleasant diversion. 

Jaws, it's fine. :thumbsup:

... and I think the phrase "oob job" should enter common parlance.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Jim,

I meant what I said...I think you did a nice job on the kit. I also know that when you photograph kits...especially with a digital camera...you see EVERY detail closer than you normally can see with the eye...especially my older eyes! That brings out the wobbly line or the missed seams or really any detail. 

It also allows you to tweak things to make them crisper if needed.

Pictures do have a tendancy to wash out colors and make a kit look different than what it looks like in person.

If you had fun with it and you think it looks good...that is really what is important. Getting feedback on the forums is also important to help you grow as well. Don't sweat it! 

It's a great kit to have built up on a shelf to enjoy!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Jim,
> 
> I meant what I said...I think you did a nice job on the kit. I also know that when you photograph kits...especially with a digital camera...you see EVERY detail closer than you normally can see with the eye...especially my older eyes! That brings out the wobbly line or the missed seams or really any detail.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob. I put my builds on here to get reviews from everyone, good or bad. I am no where near up to to expertise of many on here. I have grown 1000 times better from being on these forums. I dont mind the personal attacks. goes with the job. I am happy with my work, everyting else is just a bonus. On a side note , not knowing what OOB means is pretty lame since that is a very common and greatly used term for us modelers on these forums.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

SteveR said:


> If someone takes the time to assemble and paint a kit and post pictures online, it's a fair assumption that he likes the finished product. Based on that assumption, I avoid negative comments unless the builder explicitly asks for them. ...
> To put it another way: I don't want to burst anyone's balloon. It's just a model kit, done as a pleasant diversion.


If someone works on an artistic project (of whatever sort) just for themselves - that is, for the pleasure of it, the fun of it - then that's all well and good. But when someone puts the results of their efforts on public display, then they are, de facto, inviting public scrutiny, which will inevitably reflect a range of opinion.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> I dont mind the personal attacks ...
> 
> On a side note, not knowing what OOB means is pretty lame since that is a very common and greatly used term for us modelers on these forums.


I wasn't making a personal attack. I was commenting on your Blackbeard build only.

re: OOB: Then I've learned _two_ things from your post.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

The Blackbeard is a nice kit but the Captain Kidd, in my opinion, is a better kit that was put out by Aurora back in the day. It had a nice base and lots of parts. But like I said, it's just my personal opinion. I gotta say that before I get harpooned here for just stating what I think. So Atlantis, I hope that's the next one coming up from you guys. And Jaws, I think you did a pretty good job to your liking and that's what really counts.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Was never impressed w/ the Kidd kit... even as a yout', thought it was pretty
lame.

But am expecting my Blackbeard to arrive from Cult today... this 'out for
delivery' is making me want to post myself at the end of the driveway, hopping
up and down as I strain a look down the road for that elusive USPS truck!!

(lol probably gonna hand me a 'pkg at PO' slip!)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

LOL the Fed Ex man just gave me the slip... They NEVER come before 4 PM here EVER. Except today... And in the past they have always left the box anyway... except today...


----------

